# Wearing long tight during hot summer days ?



## Tissot (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi All:

Do you wear long tight during the hot summer days ? Due to some skin problem that I have on my both legs, I think I will have to wear a long tight (not knickers) for this comming summer. But, aren't most of the tights designed windproof for cold winter days ? What would you recommand ? Any particular brand has thin tights specially for summer ? thanks !


----------



## android (Nov 20, 2007)

Some are thinner than others for milder days. Shop around. They're all on sale right now.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

you'll be short pockets but a skin suit will give you a light covering for the legs.

My biggest peve about tights is i'll get more butt-soreness as it creates a layer of movement between the shorts and tights. I just need to get a quality pair of leg warmers for this time of year

one thought you might not like but could be very effective. Nylons thin, and might provide enough protection
just don't go crying about a run in em...
NTTAWWT


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Tissot said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Do you wear long tight during the hot summer days ? Due to some skin problem that I have on my both legs, I think I will have to wear a long tight (not knickers) for this comming summer. But, aren't most of the tights designed windproof for cold winter days ? What would you recommand ? Any particular brand has thin tights specially for summer ? thanks !


PI Microsensor tights are pretty thin -- I wear mine when the temperatures are cool, but not cold. They do not have any windproofing on them. I don't know how comfortable they would be when it is 90 degrees outside. But, they are the thinnest tights that I have encountered. 

I occasionally see another commuter who wears long black tights/pants and a long sleeved white jersey all summer. Once we were caught in a thunderstorm and took refuge on the porch on an old inn that is on my commuting route. I asked him about his attire. He is an ultraothodox jew and this was his cycling adaptation of the standard black suit/white shirt combo that you often see Hasidic jews wear. He even had a black lycra skullcap under his helmet. I have seen him in tights and in what appear to be thin nylon pants of the kind that swimmers wear over their swimsuits when they are out of the pool. I asked the guy if wearing long pants in summer was hot. He shrugged his shoulders and said: "Not too hot for me to ride." If you really want to ride, you can adapt cycling attire to whatever your needs are.


----------



## ebb2 (Mar 2, 2002)

Try under armour tights. I think they have some made out of their heat gear material that would be thin and not so hot.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Well if you're not too concerned about being "aero" then there are plenty of nylon hiker type pants that are designed to be cool in the hot sun. Rivendell has their MUSA pants made by riders, for riders.

Or you could look for white / light colored legwarmers that are just one layer of lycra.

Or cruise the ladies section of a big sporting goods store, see what could be adapted without appearing too obviously... feminine (NTTAWWT)

And +1 for the Under Armour stuff. You could always take a white pair of the Heat Gear pants and some scissor, and make some "legwarmers" from them.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

You might want to consider a thin base layer such as Under Armour instead of tights. I think they'll be thinner. May be even a silk base layer.

If you have psoriasis or something similar, there are a lot of new drugs that are wonderful. I have psoriasis and have taken a few and it cleared it right up. I had it on my knees, legs, elbows, arms, some on my chest, a 2' area on my back. I went on Enbrel and within 3 weeks, even less, it just fell all off. Now I'm on a maintenance level of another drug, taking it every few months and I'm clear. The Enbrel lasted about 9 months before it started to come back but only a little.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I haven't seen a skin suit that covers the legs. They're usually a combination of jersey and shorts.

Doesn't someone make leg "warmers" that are specifically for blocking the sun? I am pretty sure I have seen them. That'd be better than tights for hot weather- no extra layer over the shorts. I seem to remember David Millar having an allergic reaction to sunlight in last year's Tour de France and wearing some light colored knee and arm "warmers" to ward off the sun. Maybe a web search would turn them up.


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

*Netti*



Tissot said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Due to some skin problem that I have on my both legs, I think I will have to wear a long tight (not knickers) for this comming summer.


I was diagnosed with melanoma in early 2006. I don't expose my skin to the sun (anymore), I wear arm and leg covering year round (it's summer here in NZ now) - Netti is an Australian company that makes Hi UPF clothing that is the best I've found, fits well, very lightweight - I use standard summer weight cycling shorts and a pair of their lightweight leg warmers http://www.netti.com.au/shop/productinfo_netti.aspx?productid=LIGHTWEIGHT LEGWARMERS
My legs remain milky white with this combo...
(and flamers, no I don't own the company or work for them or own their shares)


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

What was it David Millar was wearing last summer?


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Aussie Tights*



WingNut said:


> I was diagnosed with melanoma in early 2006. I don't expose my skin to the sun (anymore), I wear arm and leg covering year round (it's summer here in NZ now) - Netti is an Australian company that makes Hi UPF clothing that is the best I've found, fits well, very lightweight - I use standard summer weight cycling shorts and a pair of their lightweight leg warmers http://www.netti.com.au/shop/productinfo_netti.aspx?productid=LIGHTWEIGHT LEGWARMERS
> My legs remain milky white with this combo...
> (and flamers, no I don't own the company or work for them or own their shares)


If it's an Aussie company making the clothing, I've got to believe that it's great for keeping you cool in hot weather. When my wife & I were in Melbourne, Australia during the middle of their summer it was beyond hot. Apparently it's the most intense sun on the planet. 

Have you found that there are any times when it's too hot to wear the tights in the summer? How have they worked out for wicking the sweat from you? Any issues with friction from the extra clothing layer?


----------



## WingNut (Oct 12, 2005)

jlgoodin78 said:


> I
> Have you found that there are any times when it's too hot to wear the tights in the summer? How have they worked out for wicking the sweat from you? Any issues with friction from the extra clothing layer?


No friction issues, no sweat issues, they have never been wet with sweat and the material seems to allow plenty of air thru, have never found it too hot to wear them, if it was too hot, I'd wear them anyway...


----------

